# Summer Treat



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a little recipe for a nice hot summer day treat. 

Get one kong, put some peanut butter into the smaller bottom hole to plug it up. Then in a bowl mix in one egg, 1-2 spoonfuls of plain probiotic yogurt, and one spoonful of cottage cheese (optional). Pour the mix into the Kong almost to the top. Then plug up with more peanut butter.

Pop it into the freezer and let freeze til it's rock solid. Then give in place of a meal. 

Have no worry about it leaving a mess. Your Havs will be constantly licking it preventing it from making a mess.

My guys now get this once every couple of weeks. They love it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Daniel, I seen you post this on another thread but was wodering how much yogurt & cottage cheese you used. Sounds yummie, I will definetly make some for the boys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

your boys are lucky to have a dad like you Daniel.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually I see it as I'm more lucky to have these wonderful guys. Right now Brando has one of his little toys and is running with it through the house. Shaking it, tossing it, then chasing it, then running like hell. You really need to just pause, enjoy the moment, chuckle and marvel at how much fun these little guys are.

We were just outside for a walk and it started to thunder and lightening but no rain. I was about 50m from home when all of a sudden it started to pour so we made a mad dash for home. We were all soaked but they seemed to enjoy it lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, what size kong are you using?

And yeah/ I was outside with Beamer to when it was lightning and thundering.. we made it home before the rain started 

Rysan


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you find that eating that treat affects their stools at all? Lola eats mostly kibble and some cream cheese when I need to bribe her. I wonder if the yogurt will give her runny stools. I do a kong filled with cream cheese and some jerky treats hidden inside, then into the freezer.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I picture this all over in Sully's hair! I bet most dogs would lap it up, my old Papillons would have, Sully just won't eat it if it's not jerky.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Not difference in my guys stools. I usually give them a spoonful of yogurt with their breakfast 2 or 3 times a week. I would do a small test by giving them some yogurt and see how they do. If they are okay, then you are good to....go....

I use the mid size Kong Ryan. The small ones are way to tiny for my guys. It's the next size up. 

I doubt it will make a mess in Sully's hair. On a hot day, they will be licking the kong constantly because it's nice and cold. It won't even really have a chance to melt.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, Daniel. I'll have to go get the larger Kong before I can try it, I've only got the small one.

I know many of our Havs enjoy playing with and eating ice cubes so, here's another "cool" recipe to keep our fur babies more comfortable in the coming months.

_*Pupsicles*_

Place some dry kibble* in an ice cube tray. Fill with chicken broth and cover with plastic wrap; let freeze. A small Bully stick could be stuck in, too. Your fur babies will love them on those "dog days" of summer!:flame:
*For an extra special treat, small pieces of Bailey's jerky could be used in addition to, or in place of, the kibble.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are some good ideas. I might have to try that this summer.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Could we use beef broth and some of the small, chewy treats??? Ice cubes are such a hit that I think he'd like finding a treat inside.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> Actually I see it as I'm more lucky to have these wonderful guys. Right now Brando has one of his little toys and is running with it through the house. Shaking it, tossing it, then chasing it, then running like hell. You really need to just pause, enjoy the moment, chuckle and marvel at how much fun these little guys are.
> lol


so true!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Could we use beef broth and some of the small, chewy treats??? Ice cubes are such a hit that I think he'd like finding a treat inside.


Ann~ You can customize it any way you want. My only concern is if you use bits of chicken or other meat; if it's not eaten right away, don't leave it down for them to eat later. In this hot weather bacteria grows quickly.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

MMMMmmmm...thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco has a large spoon full of yogurt mixed with her fromms for dinner and her stools are firm. judy


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

.sdrawkcab pu gnimoc era stsop ym


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Leslie, we're going to give it a try. The high in Atlanta today was 97 degrees. Ugh....


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow something was wrong with this forum. Everything was coming up backwards. But it's now back to normal


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Lots of good ideas. You could also add fruit to the yogurt. Little apple chunks or blueberries


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Was your keyboard posessed?? lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Was your keyboard posessed?? lol


...or just maybe Bogie or Brando where playing practical tricks on me. I really got to keep my eyes open with those stinkers! They're very smart you know. Just the other day Bogie finished the crossword puzzle....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Daniel, you're a hoot!! ound:

Glad you posted the recipe here. I will definitely try it as soon as I get another Kong. Can't have only one dog getting this great treat! The Kong was never a hit, so at least this way, it will get used. lol 

Leslie, I like your idea too! Thanks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Today at the vet I mentioned the idea of freezing a small treat inside an ice cube and the tech there suggested using diluted, low-sodium beef or chicken broth instead of water to make the special snack. I think someone on this forum gave me the idea and we're going to try it out! We've had such hot days here that any way I can get water into him to cool him off is a good thing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... bump............ :bump2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool idea! (pun intended!) Sounds like it would keep them busy for awhile, too, for some of those times when they have to be alone. Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Here's a little recipe for a nice hot summer day treat.
> 
> Get one kong, put some peanut butter into the smaller bottom hole to plug it up. Then in a bowl mix in one egg, 1-2 spoonfuls of plain probiotic yogurt, and one spoonful of cottage cheese (optional). Pour the mix into the Kong almost to the top. Then plug up with more peanut butter.
> 
> ...


Great Idea! I am going to give it a try!

Thanks!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Fantastic ideas. My 2 aren't so much into kongs but they were never filled with all that good stuff. I like the idea of the frozen kibble treats too. Now will have to out and buy some ice cube trays.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Great Idea! I am going to give it a try!
> 
> Thanks!


Like this idea! Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just have to get Dexter to try this recipe. He loves Peanut butter, yogurt, ice cream too...so, I am guessing he will like the cottage cheese. 

I have to buy a bigger Kong first.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know how Ruben will feel about the other dairy products, but he has recently learned to like cottage cheese. I think if I put blueberries in it, which he loves, he will like it. He is really big on produce, which I think is great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Blueberries are good for them, but I'd be worried about the staining if I had some in a kong! I wonder if Reuben's white beard would turn blue?! lol If it does, please take pictures!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Daniel......I thought you were writing in some foreign language! Blame it on the poor dog! Well, I sometimes do blame Jammies for my typos! I used to blame Shannon, but people didn't believe that a 33 lb. dog was walking across my keyboard!*


----------

